# Just want to give a bigs thanks to...



## kenkickr (Sep 14, 2017)

Thebluebumble!  He went ouy of his way to contact me and help get F@H and WCG setup correctly on my system and still checking on me to make sure everything is good. Thank you again and keep on folding.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 14, 2017)

So nice to hear positive things coming from this forum!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 14, 2017)

kenkickr said:


> Thebluebumble!  He went ouy of his way to contact me and help get F@H and WCG setup correctly on my system and still checking on me to make sure everything is good. Thank you again and keep on folding.



I second that.  Same here during my first entry into a WCG challenge earlier this year, quite a few PM exchanges with him, extremely helpful and pointed out things I didn't even know to ask  

And don't forget @Norton too.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2017)

That's the spirit i like to se. This gives me hope for humanity still have some good things to offer


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2017)

Aww shucks.  Here's the result:


----------

